# please ID



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

hi is this a snail or something else and is it reef save ?

1









2 is this hair algae ?









3 what are this tiny things sponge look at bottom of the pic


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

3 what are this tiny things sponge look at bottom of the pic 
coral line algey i think


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

The sponges in picture 3 are pinnapple sponges .


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

As far as I know the snail if reef safe, I've got lots of em and they don't touch the corals


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

what about the 2nd pic ? 
and this snail was spraying something when i threw it in the basket


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

why dont you just clean it?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya a rasor works or a credet card


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

my oldest brother think , it looks cool with that dirty things in the back
i wants to know if its safe


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like detritis on the wall and the powerhead. I use a turkey baster to keep the powerheads clean and take them out for a scrub biweekly the skimmer should clear what floats around


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

my skimmer is on 24,7 and 2 power head on always as welll and idk how to get ride of this things on the wall and liverock


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

if u take a look on liverock on pic #2 u see dust on the liverock


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

get a turkey baster and do a daily blast of the wall and your rocks it will loosed the detritis and it will float around and get sucked up by the skimmer. do it daily and it will gradually go away and underneath you will see the purple coraline algae starting to grow


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

okay i have a turkey baster ill do it will see in a week 
thanks for suggestion


----------

